# Welche Sprache



## Pardon_Me (29. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich weiß, die Frage war hier sicher schon tausende male...ich habe auch die Suchfunktion benützt und die Threads durchgeschaut...aber die enden meist in irgendwelchen Fachwörter-Replies wie "warum die ein ganz spezifische Sache der einen Sprache gegenüber dem Server-bla-irgendwas..."

Ich bin ein *absoluter* Programmier-Anfänger...und würde gerne wissen welche Sprache für Anfänger geeignet ist...
Vorweg: Was will ich machen? 
Eher in Richtung Anwendungen oder sowas, aber die Frage ist für mich sehr schwer zu beantworten, da ich ja gar keine Ahnung vom Programmieren habe...

In Bezug auf die anderen Threads: ist es wirklich so schwer eine "leicht" (ich weiß, is relativ) zu lernende Programmiersprache für Anfänger zu empfehlen?

Also zusammengefasst: Welche Sprache ermöglicht am ehesten den besten und leichtesten Einsteig für einen absoluten Anfänger?
Also wie gesagt, ich weiß, dass sowas in der Richtung schon oft gefragt wurde, ich hätte nur gerne eine kurze Antwort, wenn das überhaupt möglich ist...
Wenn jemanden mein Fragen nerven, muss er ja nicht antworten!

Vielen Dank schon im voraus!


----------



## Tim C. (29. März 2004)

Ich denke, auch wenn ich das selber nicht so praktiziert habe, ist für den Einstieg C ganz anständig.
Du kannst dir erstmal den ganzen objektorientierten Bereich den C++ noch implementiert hat sparen und bist aber trotzdem dazu verpflichtet "sauber" zu programmieren.
Wenn du hingegen mit PHP anfangen würdest, dann wirst du - erfahrungsgemäß - später furchtbar fluchen, warum du denn in anderen Sprachen Variablen deklarieren musst, usw


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (29. März 2004)

Ich persönlich habe mit C angefangen. Das würde ich jetzt allerdings denke ich nicht mehr so machen, da C doch einige Fallen hat, die einem Anfänger schnell den Spass am Programmieren verderben können. Ich rate dir zu Java. Wenn du nachher von C auf Java, C# oder C++ wechseln willst, hast du zwar die Grundsyntax gut drauf, aber musst die OO Geschichten noch "nachlernen" - was ich als sehr anstrengend empfand.

Vorteile: 
- Vielseitig (du kannst damit eigentlich fast alles machen: Vom Spiel auf dem Handy, über "normale" Windowsanwendungen bis hin zu Serverseitigen sachen und noch viel mehr - das ist vielleicht das größte Manko: "Wo soll ich da anfangen")
- Kostenlos
- Tutorials, Beispiele, Referenzen, Communities ohne ende
- Keine Zeigerarithmetik, was einsteigern sehr entgegen kommt (auch wenn sie's noch nicht wissen )
- Von Grund auf OOP
- Ausgezeichnete, kostenlose Tools

C# finde ich persönlich auch außerst angenehm, wobei bei C# das Problem besteht, das du keine wirklich gute IDE kostenlos bekommen wist (Sharp Develop ist bei mir extremst instabil). 

bye - und viel Spass


----------



## Christian Fein (29. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Pardon_Me _
> *
> ich weiß, die Frage war hier sicher schon tausende male...ich habe auch die Suchfunktion benützt und die Threads durchgeschaut...aber die enden meist in irgendwelchen Fachwörter-Replies wie "warum die ein ganz spezifische Sache der einen Sprache gegenüber dem Server-bla-irgendwas..."
> *



Wenn du mit dem Programmieren anfangen willst, ist das erste was du lernen musst, das 
es immer Diskussionen über Vor und Nachteile der einen und anderen Programmiersprache
gibt. 

Denn spätestens wenn dir jemand zu C# (bzw .net) rät mit der Begründung das es Plattformunabhängig währe, müsste ich konntern, da kommst du nicht drumherum 

Aber wie auch Andreas rate ich dir zu Java.

Java ist u.a (neben C++) auch die Sprache der Wahl an den Universitäten. Das hat
u.a den Grund das Java eine sehr saubere Sprache ist, ohne allzu komplex zu werden.
Sämmtliche Features die eine moderne Sprache bieten muss, sind in Java implementiert
ohne dich gleich, durch schwer zu verstehende Dinge wie (sorry für die Fachbegriffe) Pointer, 
Zeiger auf Methoden, Mehrfachvererbung usw, aufs Glatteis zu führen.

Wie Andreas schon geschrieben hat, wenn du Java Programmieren kannst, hast du einen
guten Einstieg bei C++. Du kannst auch fast ohne gross umzulernen mit C# programmieren.
Auch Delphi und andere Sprachen fallen dir mit Java Kentnisse leichter.

Ich behaupte mal ganz dreist, wenn mann folgende Sprachen kennt:
 Java
 C++ 
 Scriptsprache wie Ruby oder Python, Perl
 + Webscripting CGI / PHP 

ist mann mit den meisten Konzepten von Programmiesprachen schon auf Tuchfühlung gegangen und ist in der Lage weitere Sprache in kurzer Zeit zu lernen.


----------



## Pardon_Me (29. März 2004)

Danke für die Antworten!

Was ich da noch dazu sagen kann, was ich vom Umhören weiß:
1) Ich hab gehört, dass C lernen nicht so viel bringt...stattdessen sollte man gleich C++ lernen, weil man sonst umlernen müsste...

2) Java hab ich jetzt schon öfters gehört...da scheint was dran zu sein...

3) Hab ich noch eine Frage: bzgl. OOP...geht die generelle Programmiertendenz in diese Richtung?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (29. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Pardon_Me _
> *Danke für die Antworten!
> 
> Was ich da noch dazu sagen kann, was ich vom Umhören weiß:
> ...


Ich würd keinem Anfänger zu C++ raten. Grund: Es ist einfach zu komplex. Wenn du mit C++ sachen machen willst, die du mit C nicht machen kannst, dann wirds sehr schnell sehr komplex.



> *
> 2) Java hab ich jetzt schon öfters gehört...da scheint was dran zu sein...
> *


Ja, da ist was dran 



> *
> 3) Hab ich noch eine Frage: bzgl. OOP...geht die generelle Programmiertendenz in diese Richtung? *


Ein absolutes ja, sofern du nicht nur WebSkripting betreiben, oder Assembler schreiben willst. Aber selbst moderne Skriptsprachen wie Python oder Ruby sind teilweise schon komplett OO. Selbst Windows Skripting wird mit Monad (neue MS Shell) OO werden (da bin ich mal auf die ObjektPipes gespannt).


----------



## Christian Fein (29. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Pardon_Me _
> *Danke für die Antworten!
> 
> Was ich da noch dazu sagen kann, was ich vom Umhören weiß:
> ...



Hier meine Antworten:

1) Ja - wenn schon C oder C++ dann C++, aber nicht wirklich für Anfänger
2) Ja 
3) Ja


----------



## Pardon_Me (29. März 2004)

Hehe, danke vielmals!
Dann werd ich mir mal Java-Lektüre besorgen, mal sehen wie lange ich durchhalte


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (29. März 2004)

Die beiden besten Einstiegsbücher zu Java (beide als kostenlose eBooks): 

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel3/
http://www.javabuch.de/

viel Spass


----------



## Christian Fein (29. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Pardon_Me _
> *Hehe, danke vielmals!
> Dann werd ich mir mal Java-Lektüre besorgen, mal sehen wie lange ich durchhalte  *




- http://www.javabuch.de
- http://www.java-tutor.com/javabuch/
- http://www.tutorials.de/3827321204/Handbuch_der_Java_Programmierung_m_CD_ROM_Studentenausgabe.html
- http://www.tutorials.de/3827264642/..._in_die_objektorientierte_Programmierung.html

Die ersten 2 Links sind kostenlose ebooks, die 2 letzten sind links zu 
einem guten, günstigen Buchhändler der sich sehr darüber freut wenn
über ihn Bücher gekauft werden, weil dies einem sehr guten Projekt zugutekommt
das viel Freizeit dafür aufwendet, Leuten zu helfen  *verzeiht mir*


----------



## Pardon_Me (29. März 2004)

Wow, vielen Dank!


----------



## vop (30. März 2004)

Also ich würde einem Anfänger Delphi empfehlen:

1. Weil es von der Syntax her viel übersichtlicher ist als C oder C++
2. Weil man sehr schnell zu ersten sichtbaren Ergebnissen kommt
3. Weil man mit Delphi auch große Aufgaben erledigen kann, die auch Performance-mäßig nicht allzu schlecht dastehen
4. Weil es später eine Menge Zusatzkomponenten, oft kostenlos gibt
5. Weil man mit oder ohne OOP programmieren kann
6. Weil ich ein Delphi-Fan bin (Befangenheit)
vop


----------



## Christian Fein (30. März 2004)

Nicht das es heisst ich würde Delphi ablehnen, ich hab schliesslich
meine 1. ernsthaften Programmierungen mit Turbo Pascal erlernt, aber ...


> _Original geschrieben von vop _
> *Also ich würde einem Anfänger Delphi empfehlen:
> 
> 1. Weil es von der Syntax her viel übersichtlicher ist als C oder C++
> *



Die meisten Sprachen richten sich nach C Syntax. Weshalb mann hier mit
Java einen besseren Einstieg in viele Programmiersprachen findet



> _Original geschrieben von vop _
> *
> 2. Weil man sehr schnell zu ersten sichtbaren Ergebnissen kommt
> *



Beim erlernen relativ Zweitrangig.



> _Original geschrieben von vop _
> *
> 3. Weil man mit Delphi auch große Aufgaben erledigen kann, die auch Performance-mäßig nicht allzu schlecht dastehen
> *



Zum programmieren Lernen zweitrangig. 



> _Original geschrieben von vop _
> *
> 4. Weil es später eine Menge Zusatzkomponenten, oft kostenlos gibt
> *



Bevor mann Komponenten einsetzt sollte mann wissen wie Komponenten, egal ob COM, JB, EJB, oder was auch immer für welche.




> _Original geschrieben von vop _
> *
> 5. Weil man mit oder ohne OOP programmieren kann
> *



Für das lernen von Programmiersprachen eher hinderlich. 
Sämmtliche modernen Programmiersprachen bauen auf OOP, prozeduale 
Programmiersprachen sterben mehr und mehr aus (siehe z.b auch den
Weg den PHP einschlägt).



> _Original geschrieben von vop _
> *
> 6. Weil ich ein Delphi-Fan bin (Befangenheit)
> *



Ähm kein Argument, aber verständlich


----------



## vop (30. März 2004)

Zitat: Die meisten Sprachen richten sich nach C Syntax. Weshalb mann hier mit
   Java einen besseren Einstieg in viele Programmiersprachen findet

Meiner Meinung nach ist das zum Lernen einer Sprache auch nicht relavant, oder.
Wer das Programmieren erlernt muß sich zunächst mit grundsätzlicheren Dingen wie Variablen, Typen, Schleifen, Bedingungen etc. auseinander setzen.
Hier denke ich ist es hilfreich, wenn Syntax-Fehler der Art
  if ( a = b ) { ... }
nicht den Lernerfolg hemmen. Hat man erst einmal ein paar Grundkenntnisse in der
Programmierung, dann läßt sich eine andere Syntax (inklusive ihrer Tücken) recht schnell zusätzlich lernen.

Zitat:
    2. Weil man sehr schnell zu ersten sichtbaren Ergebnissen kommt

     Beim erlernen relativ Zweitrangig.

Sehe ich anders. Wenn ich ständig gefrustet bin, dass nichts geht, gebe ich vielleicht entnervt auf?


Zitat:
    3. Weil man mit Delphi auch große Aufgaben erledigen kann, die auch      
    Performance-mäßig nicht allzu schlecht dastehen

    Zum programmieren Lernen zweitrangig.

OK!

Zitat:
    5. Weil man mit oder ohne OOP programmieren kann

Für das lernen von Programmiersprachen eher hinderlich.
Sämmtliche modernen Programmiersprachen bauen auf OOP, prozeduale
Programmiersprachen sterben mehr und mehr aus (siehe z.b auch den
Weg den PHP einschlägt).

Richtig!


Zitat
    6. Weil ich ein Delphi-Fan bin (Befangenheit)
    Ähm kein Argument, aber verständlich

Das ist sehrwohl ein Argument dafür, warum >>ich<< Delphi empfehlen würde.


vop


----------



## Sunray (30. März 2004)

Ich denke, dass man zum Beginnen entweder Java oder C# lernen sollte.

Die Vorteile von Java wurden mehrfach besprochen.

OOP, finde ich, ist ein sehr wichtiger Teil der Programmierung und sollte von Anfang genutzt werden. Weil -> ein späterer Umstieg auf Prozeduale Sprachen fällt leichter als das spätere Erlernen von OOP.

Eine andere Sprache wäre Visual Basic (Ich empfehle .NET), weil sie, eine für Anfänger, vielleicht etwas klarere Syntax hat:

End if
End for
End sub

anstatt:

}
}
}

Nachteil: ev. Umstieg auf eben diese "C-Sprachen" fällt durch die "verwöhnte" Syntax vielleicht etwas schwerer.


----------



## Christian Fein (30. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sunray _
> *
> Eine andere Sprache wäre Visual Basic (Ich empfehle .NET), weil sie, eine für Anfänger, vielleicht etwas klarere Syntax hat:
> *



Oh Gott, ich kenne kaum ex VB Programmierer die es geschafft haben einen sauberen 
Programmierstiel anzugewöhnen. VB ist so ziemlich der grösste Fehler den mann machen kann.


----------



## Pardon_Me (30. März 2004)

Ja, also ich muss sagen ich bin nach wie vor sehr an Java interessiert


----------



## Christian Fein (31. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Pardon_Me _
> *Ja, also ich muss sagen ich bin nach wie vor sehr an Java interessiert  *



Dann hau rein


----------



## lambda (31. März 2004)

Wenn es dich gelüstet in nächster Zeit zu studieren oder so, ist die Frage was du da brauchst. Bei uns ging's mit Java los... 

Ein anderer Vorteil an Java ist, dass du dir alles innerhalb von ner halben Stunde installieren kannst und loslegst... bei Sun die JDK mit NetBeans und das JavaTutorial ziehen und auf geht's...

...du haste also keine Hürden die einen am Anfang hindern können. 

Gut mit VB kannste auch in Excel oder Access direkt loslegen, aber wenn du das jungfräulich 2 Wochen gemacht hast, bist du wahrscheinlich den Rest deines Lebens gebrandmarkt.


----------



## Norbert Eder (1. April 2004)

Leutln, Java ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Vor allem was den Classpath etc. betrifft bedarf es vor allem bei Einsteigern schon einige Hürden zu überwinden usw.

Java ist sicherlich gut geeigent, Programmieren zu erlernen. Die Patterns dahinter sind aber unabhängig von der Programmiersprache zu beachten und die muss man ohnehin intus haben.

Den einzigen  Vorteil den Java hat, ist die Plattformunabhängigkeit und nichtmal die, wenn man nicht aufpasst. Ansonsten könnte ich keine Vorteile erkennen, zumindest zu C# - trotz allen wunderbaren Versuchen von Christian 

@lambda:
Den letzten Satz hättest Dir eigentlich sparen können, da VBA rein gar nichts mit VB.NET zu tun hat. Und ich denke mittlerweile sollte von VB.NET gesprochen werden, wenn man VB in den Mund nimmt, zumindest was neue Projekte betrifft.


----------



## Christian Fein (1. April 2004)

nitronic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Leutln, Java ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Vor allem was den Classpath etc. betrifft bedarf es vor allem bei Einsteigern schon einige Hürden zu überwinden usw.
> 
> Java ist sicherlich gut geeigent, Programmieren zu erlernen. Die Patterns dahinter sind aber unabhängig von der Programmiersprache zu beachten und die muss man ohnehin intus haben.
> 
> Den einzigen  Vorteil den Java hat, ist die Plattformunabhängigkeit und nichtmal die, wenn man nicht aufpasst. Ansonsten könnte ich keine Vorteile erkennen, zumindest zu C# - trotz allen wunderbaren Versuchen von Christian



Dann zeig mir mal C# gegenstücke zu EjB, zu JMS, JDO.
Wo ist das Gegenstück zu Applicationsservern wie IBM Websphere.
Wo ist das Gegenstück zu Struts.

Oh stimmt, gibts nicht. Na denn 

EBay hat sich J2EE und .net angeschaut, und schwupps sich für J2EE auf 
Websphere entschieden, da eben sie einen Vorteil erkennen konnten.

Während der .NET anwender sich noch mit SQL Querys rumschlagen muss
um sein ado.net  Dataset zu füllen, kann der Java entwickler mit JDO komplette
transparente Persistenz geniessen. 

Classpath ist nicht wirklich eine Hürde. Eine IDE setzt den Classpath ganz 
automatisch.


----------



## Norbert Eder (1. April 2004)

Schau Dir mal an, was zB Yukon leisten wird, da brauchst dann bez. der Datenbank-Gschichtln auch nix mehr großartiges machen. 

Und jetzt die Gegenstücke zu den von dir aufgezeigten Punkten:

EJB -> Code Behind, Remoted Classes, COM+
JDO -> ADO.NET und das kommende DB-Framework mit Yukon
JMS -> MSMQ
Struts -> ASP.NET und Struts 


Und was ist mit den Dingen, die in J2EE fehlen?
- Server Side Control
- Serialization -> XML
- Native Code

Für .NET hast du einiges an Servern:
- Commerce Server
- BizTalk
- Application Center Server
- HailStorm

Hier könnten wir uns mal die Hardware-Anforderungen ansehen. Für die gleiche J2EE-Umgebung zahlst einiges mehr, auch nicht unbedingt Sinn der Übung.

Es kommt auch noch dazu, dass das .NET-Framework ein wenig übersichtlicher ist als J2EE. UND, ich kann in der Sprache programmieren, die für bestimmte Fälle am besten geeignet ist. 

mfG,
Nitro


----------



## Christian Fein (1. April 2004)

nitronic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schau Dir mal an, was zB Yukon leisten wird, da brauchst dann bez. der Datenbank-Gschichtln auch nix mehr großartiges machen.
> 
> Und jetzt die Gegenstücke zu den von dir aufgezeigten Punkten:
> 
> EJB -> Code Behind, Remoted Classes, COM+


COM+ bietet keine Entity-Beans und vergleichbares. Und Code Behind 
hat mit EjB rein gar nichts gemeinsam


			
				nitronic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> JDO -> ADO.NET und das kommende DB-Framework mit Yukon


ADO.net ist eher mit JDBC vergleichbar, hat aber mit JDO nicht viel
zu tun.


			
				nitronic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> JMS -> MSMQ
> Struts -> ASP.NET und Struts


Da steht leider nichts drinne was mit Struts vergleichbar ist 



			
				nitronic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und was ist mit den Dingen, die in J2EE fehlen?
> - Server Side Control


definiere


			
				nitronic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - Serialization -> XML


JDO 


			
				nitronic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - Native Code


JNI



			
				nitronic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Für .NET hast du einiges an Servern:
> - Commerce Server
> - BizTalk
> - Application Center Server
> - HailStorm





			
				nitronic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hier könnten wir uns mal die Hardware-Anforderungen ansehen. Für die gleiche J2EE-Umgebung zahlst einiges mehr, auch nicht unbedingt Sinn der Übung.



.NET benötigt einen Windows Server Betriebssystem das einige Tausend Euro mehr 
kostet als Linux.
Mit 25 Clientlizenen Preis ab ca. 4.000 US-Dollar. Dafür bekommst du einiges mehr Hardware, wobei der JBoss hier auf einem 300 er ohne Murks läuft  
J2EE Applikationsserver laufen alle auf Linux.. 
Zudem ist mann auf die Gnade eines einzelnen Herrstellers angewiesen, der nicht gerade sehr positiv in Sachen Abwährtskompatibilität aufgefallen ist (siehe VB).
Zumal muss sich .net erstmal in der Wirtschaft durchsetzen, momentan spielt es noch
eine untergeordnete Rolle.




			
				nitronic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es kommt auch noch dazu, dass das .NET-Framework ein wenig übersichtlicher ist als J2EE. UND, ich kann in der Sprache programmieren, die für bestimmte Fälle am besten geeignet ist.


Wofür soll denn bitteschön VB am besten geeignet sein 
Zumal sich verschiedene Sprachen und übersichtlichkeit eher gegenseitig ausschliessen. Aber auch das ist mit Java möglich, mann kann auch mit
Python (Jython) und Ruby und auch Pascal für Bytecode programmieren.


----------



## Norbert Eder (1. April 2004)

Ad unterschiedliche Sprachen:
Verschiedene Sprachen und Übersichtlichkeit schließen sich gegenseitig überhaupt nicht aus. Wennst zB den MCAD machst, musst sowieso C# UND VB.NET können. Ausserdem programmierst ja nicht mit mehreren Sprachen in einer einzigen Klasse rum. Das wäre durchaus sinnlos, is richtig.

Ad billigere J2EE-Server:
Mhm ... dann mach mal ein richtig fettes System. Dann kommst unter 1 Mio $ kaum mehr herum. Für  einen .NET-Server in der Größenordnung zahlst a bisserl weniger. Obwohls natürlich auch hier nach oben quasi offen ist. Ausserdem laufen die J2EE-Systeme, die auch relevant sind auf Unix-Systemen. Da hast abgesehen von der Software extreme Hardware-Preise (und davon hab ich gesprochen). Dass Linux quasi gratis ist wissma. Dass die Administrationskosten für Linux aber höher sind, wurde auch in einigen unabhängigen Studien bewiesen.

Ad Struts:
Mehr Zeit zum Lesen nehmen 

Ad JNI:
Ich denke das Einbinden von native Code ist ein bisserl was anderes als das Erzeugen von native Code.

Und:
Mit .NET kann ich recht viele Features von J2EE auch nutzen, sofern ich das will. Wie siehts da umgekehrt aus? 

mfG,
Nitro


----------



## Christian Fein (1. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von nitronic _
> *
> Ad billigere J2EE-Server:
> Mhm ... dann mach mal ein richtig fettes System. Dann kommst unter 1 Mio $ kaum mehr herum. Für  einen .NET-Server in der Größenordnung zahlst a bisserl weniger. Obwohls natürlich auch hier nach oben quasi offen ist. Ausserdem laufen die J2EE-Systeme, die auch relevant sind auf Unix-Systemen. Da hast abgesehen von der Software extreme Hardware-Preise (und davon hab ich gesprochen). Dass Linux quasi gratis ist wissma. Dass die Administrationskosten für Linux aber höher sind, wurde auch in einigen unabhängigen Studien bewiesen.
> *



Wie du nur auf eine 1 Mio $ kommst 
Die teuerste Variante IBM Websphere kommt mit ca 50.000 $ daher. JBoss (auch J2EE 1.4 zertifiziert) und allgemein als einer der besten J2EE Application Servern ist OpenSource, genauso wie Apache Geronimo und JoNaS.

Die unabhängigen Studien die du zitierst, sind jene die von Microsoft in Auftrag gegeben worden sind. Dieses Argument war schon aus den Worten MS schon schwach 

"extreme Hardware-Preise (und davon hab ich gesprochen)"
.NET und J2EE nehmen sich bei der Hardware rein gar nichts. Ich sagte schon das JBoss auf einem < 1GHz Maschine läuft. 
Mann brauch rein gar nichts mehr an Hardware als die Firma so oder so schon hat.
Aber im Gegensatz zu .NET ist mann bei der Wahl der Hardware frei, ob das nun
Intel basiert, PowerPC, SPARC oder sonstwas ist. 
Sprich mann kann das ganze auch auf einen dicken IBM Server mit AIX aufsetzen, kann es aber ebenso auf einer Intel - Dose mit 1Ghz aufspielen. Da skaaliert 
.net nicht mal annähernd mit.




> _Original geschrieben von nitronic _
> *
> Ad Struts:
> Mehr Zeit zum Lesen nehmen
> *


Brauch ich nicht, weil ich mir das ding schon vor einer Weile durchgelesen habe. Und lese ich nur nicht nachvollziehbare erklärungen wie mann Struts "ersetzen" könne.



> _Original geschrieben von nitronic _
> *
> Ad JNI:
> Ich denke das Einbinden von native Code ist ein bisserl was anderes als das Erzeugen von native Code.
> *



Ah dann nimm doch IBM Jikes Compiler, oder aber
GCJ




> _Original geschrieben von nitronic _
> *
> Und:
> Mit .NET kann ich recht viele Features von J2EE auch nutzen, sofern ich das will. Wie siehts da umgekehrt aus?
> ...



Na das ist doch mal ein Argument für J2EE wenn mann damit so programmieren kann das es auch durch andere Plattformen nutzbar ist.


----------



## Norbert Eder (1. April 2004)

Du sprichst da ständig nur von Software-Kosten ... wo sind die Kosten für die Hardware? Erwähn ich jetzt schon zum 3. Mal und darauf scheinst Du nicht eingehen zu wollen 

Ad andere Features nutzen:
Ist eh schön für J2EE  Aber dafür hab ich unter .NET die komplette Bandbreite zur Verfügung.

Ad Native:
Mhm ... und damit bist um eine Ecke langsamer als der Native Code der von .NET erzeugt wird .... also nicht unbedingt eine Alternative.

Ad Studien:
Eh klar, alle Studien die etwas gegen J2EE sagen sind natürlich von M$ in Auftrag gegeben worden ... dem würd ich jetzt  mal nicht zustimmen. Genauso könnte ich jetzt alle Studien die gegen .NET sprechen ins Sun-Lager zurückwerfen. Wirds aber wohl auch nicht sein.

mfG
Nitro

;-)


----------



## Christian Fein (1. April 2004)

nitronic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du sprichst da ständig nur von Software-Kosten ... wo sind die Kosten für die Hardware? Erwähn ich jetzt schon zum 3. Mal und darauf scheinst Du nicht eingehen zu wollen



Läuft .net ohne Hardware? 
Nein, die Hardwarekosten sind bei beiden gleich. 
Bei J2EE unter Linux geht der punkt eher an J2EE weil Linux ohne X nicht annähernd das benötigt was Windows 2003 Server benötigt.
Lass mal Win 2k3 Server auf einem 500 MHz rechner laufen, dann verstehst du was ich mein. 



			
				nitronic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ad Native:
> Mhm ... und damit bist um eine Ecke langsamer als der Native Code der von .NET erzeugt wird .... also nicht unbedingt eine Alternative.



Aha quelle das der .net nativ Compiler schneller ist als der IBM Jikes?
Sehe ich anders




			
				nitronic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eh klar, alle Studien die etwas gegen J2EE sagen sind natürlich von M$ in Auftrag gegeben worden ... dem würd ich jetzt  mal nicht zustimmen. Genauso könnte ich jetzt alle Studien die gegen .NET sprechen ins Sun-Lager zurückwerfen. Wirds aber wohl auch nicht sein.



Natürlich sind Studien die J2EE das bescheinigen von MS, IBM oder Oracle in Auftrag gegeben. Studien sind teuer und das bezahlen Grundsätzlich die Firmen die ein Interresse an der Studie haben.
Es gibt Studien die bescheinigen .NET eine höhere Geschwindigkeit, aber die wurden von MS in auftrag gegeben. Quellen kann ich dir gern liefern. 
Umgekehrt sieht es genauso aus. Wie heisst es so schön, trau keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.

Ich finde es eher viel Interressanter, das bei EBay mann sich gegen .net  für J2EE entschieden hat.
Und die EBay entwickler sind auf jedenfall Leute die Ahnung haben.


----------



## Norbert Eder (1. April 2004)

Ad Ebay:
Ich kann nicht beurteilen, ob die Ebay-Entwickler etwas drauf haben. Ich kenne keinen persönlich. Hier sei Dir jedoch gesagt, dass es genauso Firmen gibt, die sich gegen J2EE und für .NET entschieden haben. Ich hab jetzt zwar kein aktuelles Beispiel auf der Hand, kann aber durchaus gefunden werden. Wobei hier erwähnt werden muss, dass ein großer Entscheidungsfaktor auch die Integration ins restliche System darstellt.

Ad Hardware-Kosten:
Du redest von Ebay und dann wieder mal von J2EE auf 500 MHz-Rechnern. Entscheid Dich doch einmal für eine bestimmte Größe über die wir dann diskutieren  Lass ein anständiges J2EE-System auf einem 500er laufen. Wirst ein massives Problem bekommen.  
Ausserdem kann ich dir sagen, dass der 2003er um einiges schneller als 2000 ist und 2000 läuft schon auf nem 500er  Zudem gibts noch die Webedition vom 2003er, die wesentlich weniger Balast mitschleppt.

Willst ein großes System aufziehen, dann wirst J2EE vermutlich auf Solaris-Basis fahren. Und da brennst dich gewaltig aus. Da sind die Dell-Server  (zB PowerEdge) ein wenig billiger.

Ad Studien:
Klar, dann gibts allerdings auch noch massig an Erfahrungsberichten etc. von Unternehmen, die beide Technologien einsetzen und wohl wissen wovon sie sprechen.

Ad Native:
Kann der GCJ eigentlich schon AWT? Das Teil kann nämlich auch erst seit Jänner 2004 Swing Buttons. Sehe ich also nicht als Alternative. Ein Compiler der nur die Hälfte kompilieren kann.

Jikes erzeugt ja auch nur Bytecode und keinen nativen Code - also auch keine Alternative.

Nitro


----------



## Christian Fein (2. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von nitronic _
> *
> Ad Hardware-Kosten:
> Du redest von Ebay und dann wieder mal von J2EE auf 500 MHz-Rechnern. Entscheid Dich doch einmal für eine bestimmte Größe über die wir dann diskutieren  Lass ein anständiges J2EE-System auf einem 500er laufen. Wirst ein massives Problem bekommen.
> ...



Wozu entscheiden, J2EE kann auf sehr grossen Systemen aber auch auf kleinen Systemen eingesetzt werden.



> _Original geschrieben von nitronic _
> *
> Willst ein großes System aufziehen, dann wirst J2EE vermutlich auf Solaris-Basis fahren. Und da brennst dich gewaltig aus. Da sind die Dell-Server  (zB PowerEdge) ein wenig billiger.
> *



Dann hat das J2EE System auf den Dell Server. Im Gegensatz zu .net hast du die Wahl.

Deine Argumentation das .net weniger Ressourcen benötigt ist haarsträubend, und 2000 Server läuft einem 500 MHz so gut wie gar nicht. Das weiss ich weil ich hier im Büro genau diese Geschichte am laufen habe. Hier wird nur MS SQL Server 7 auf diesem für 5 Clients betrieben. Sobald ich aber direkt am Server arbeiten muss macht sich eine Langsamkeit breit die extrem ist.
Und das ohne .net

Auf einem 500 MHz mit Linux einen JBoss zu betreiben, ist dementsprechend kein Problem.


----------



## vop (2. April 2004)

Hi Pardon_Me

die Frage, die Du gestellt hast, sorgt für heftige Diskussionen ;-)

Sieh zu, dass Du das richtige für Dich herausholst.
Wie immer gibt es mehrere Meinungen, die sich nicht gegenseitig ausschließen müssen.
vop


----------



## Norbert Eder (2. April 2004)

Hier kann ich ein Gegenbeispiel bringen, ich hab einen PII 400 laufen mit Windows 2000 Advanced Server  und SQL-Server 2000 und 512 MB RAM. Klar ist natürlich nicht das schnellste System, aber meine Leute haben performance-mäßig keine Probleme und am Server hab ich persönlich so gut wie nichts zu arbeiten. Ein wenig Pflege und das Ding läuft sauberst.

Ausserdem scheint Dir entgangen zu sein, dass ich oben geschrieben habe, dass Win2k3 extrem performanter ist als Win2k.

Wie Du siehst, gibt es immer wieder Gegenbeispiele. .NET kannst du genauso auf großen, als auch auf kleinen Sytemen einsetzen. No problem.

Und mir ist auch klar, dass du Microsoft-Produkten nichts abgewinnen kannst, ich denke nur dass du ob deiner Fähigkeiten bzgl. Java ein wenig einseitig geworden bist. Gerade in der IT sollte genau abgewägt werden welches System das beste für den entsprechenden Kunden ist. Prinzipiell das eine zu empfehlen bzw. das andere ist definitiv verkehrt.

Und um nochmals zurück zum ursprünglichen Thema zu kommen:
Im Grunde stellt sich hier nur die Wahl zwischen C# und Java. Delphi kann man getrost vergessen. Und wie kannst dich entscheiden? Für welche Plattform möchtest Du was machen? Linux oder Win? Java unter WIndows find ich nicht besonders ideal, es sei denn Du willst Software entwickeln, die auf allen Systeme läuft, dann würde ich dir allerdings emacs oder vi unter Linux empfehlen und keine Windows-GUI, d.h. wenn Du selbst im Programm ne GUI verwendest programmier sie händisch aus und lass das nicht den JBuilder machen. Willst für WIndows programmieren dann greif zurück auf C#. Auch hier gibt es kostenloste Oberflächen mit denen Du schnell und sauber programmieren kannst, denn von der Programmiertechnik unterscheiden sich beide Sprachen kaum.

Nitro


----------



## Christian Fein (2. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von nitronic _
> *Hier kann ich ein Gegenbeispiel bringen, ich hab einen PII 400 laufen mit Windows 2000 Advanced Server  und SQL-Server 2000 und 512 MB RAM. Klar ist natürlich nicht das schnellste System, aber meine Leute haben performance-mäßig keine Probleme und am Server hab ich persönlich so gut wie nichts zu arbeiten. Ein wenig Pflege und das Ding läuft sauberst.
> 
> Ausserdem scheint Dir entgangen zu sein, dass ich oben geschrieben habe, dass Win2k3 extrem performanter ist als Win2k.
> *



Da habe ich aber etwas anderes gehört. Aber ich will da jetzt nicht drauf rumreiten und glaub dir das jetzt einfach mal so 
Aber dies würde ja die Leute zwingen entweder das vor 2 Jahren teuer entstandende Windows 2000 Server produkt zu verbessern, oder aber die Leistung des Rechners.



> _Original geschrieben von nitronic _
> *
> Und mir ist auch klar, dass du Microsoft-Produkten nichts abgewinnen kannst, ich denke nur dass du ob deiner Fähigkeiten bzgl. Java ein wenig einseitig geworden bist. Gerade in der IT sollte genau abgewägt werden welches System das beste für den entsprechenden Kunden ist. Prinzipiell das eine zu empfehlen bzw. das andere ist definitiv verkehrt.
> *


Ich spreche 10 Programmiersprachen, unter anderem habe ich C# schon mit dem .net Framework Beta 1 programmiert.
Das C# / .net Forum hier auf Tutorials.de ist auf meinem Wunsch heraus entstanden, weil es zu der Zeit kaum was gibt.
Gleichzeitig habe ich auch das erste .net Tutorial hier auf tutorials.de geschrieben.
Unter anderem habe ich vor ca 1.5 Jahren ein .net Projekt, mit Entwicklungszeit 3 Monate, für einen Kunden (den ich hier nicht nennen will , aber den jeder hier kennt (insider wissen bescheid))) erstellt, und das ging mit .net wunderbar.



> _Original geschrieben von nitronic _
> *
> Und um nochmals zurück zum ursprünglichen Thema zu kommen:
> Im Grunde stellt sich hier nur die Wahl zwischen C# und Java. Delphi kann man getrost vergessen. Und wie kannst dich entscheiden? Für welche Plattform möchtest Du was machen? Linux oder Win? Java unter WIndows find ich nicht besonders ideal, es sei denn Du willst Software entwickeln, die auf allen Systeme läuft, dann würde ich dir allerdings emacs oder vi unter Linux empfehlen und keine Windows-GUI, d.h. wenn Du selbst im Programm ne GUI verwendest programmier sie händisch aus und lass das nicht den JBuilder machen. Willst für WIndows programmieren dann greif zurück auf C#. Auch hier gibt es kostenloste Oberflächen mit denen Du schnell und sauber programmieren kannst, denn von der Programmiertechnik unterscheiden sich beide Sprachen kaum.
> *



Ich bin ja emacs Fan, und programmiere alle Scriptsprachen, von Ruby über PHP mit Emacs. Aber emacs für Java wenn es IDEA, Eclipse usw gibt? Nö
Java SWT unter Windows, ist eine extrem saubere Sache. Der benutzer merkt nichtmal das da Java dahinter steckt.
Java wird meist unter Windows entwickelt, und meistens werden Java Programme unter Windows genutzt. Zudem bieteten gerade Java Programme die beste Schnittstelle zu SAP und Oracle und ähnlichen Unternehmensanwendungen. 

Wenn mann Windows standaline GUI Programme programmieren will, sollte mann sich eher an Delphi / C++ halten was einem einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil gegenüber .net und Java bringt.

Also .net:
Unternehmensanwendungen die sich ganz klar im Microsoft Feld bewegen. Sprich in dem sowohl die Server als auch die Clientplattform Microsoft basierend ist, und sich das auch in Zukunft nicht ändern wird.

Java 
Unternehmensanwendungen die mit Software von 3. zusammenarbeiten muss, wie eben SAP. Oder aber entweder Server als auch Clientplattform nicht Windows ist, oder aber mann zwar beidseitig MS Software einsetzt, aber sich in der Zukunft einen plattformwechsel offen halten will (z.b Lizenzrechlichen Gründen, Sicherheitsgründen, bzw Fusionsgründen)



> _Original geschrieben von vop _
> *Hi Pardon_Me
> 
> die Frage, die Du gestellt hast, sorgt für heftige Diskussionen ;-)
> ...



Irgendwie passiert sowas andauernd


----------



## snikkazz (3. April 2004)

*Kleine Hilfe* bitte!

Und zwar möchte ich mich auch mal mit Java befassen , habe soweit auch schon alles mitbekommen, den Teil mit den eBooks etc.
Mein Problem ist, ich finde diesen Compiler nicht (javac) , könnte mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke im Vorraus, MfG snikkazz


----------



## Pardon_Me (3. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von vop _
> *Hi Pardon_Me
> 
> die Frage, die Du gestellt hast, sorgt für heftige Diskussionen ;-)
> ...



Ja stimmt, allerdings hab ich ich keine Ahnung was die letzten ca. 10 posts bedeuten...
Aber wie gesagt, ich fang mal mit Java an und mal sehen, ob ich da was verstehe...
Bzgl. Compiler: würde mich auch interessieren...könnt ihr da einen guten gratis-Compiler empfehlen (bevor ich da herum suche und vielleicht schlechtere installiere)?


----------



## Norbert Eder (5. April 2004)

Java hat ohnehin den javac im Paket. Ist zwar nicht der beste, sollte aber für den Anfang vollkommen reichen.

---------

@Christian:

Jup, die Verständigung mit Drittprodukten ist bei Java sicherlich ein Vorteil, da Java ja zB im Domino / Lotus Notes inkludiert ist etc. und es hier einige gute Wrapper-Klassen / Packages / etc. gibt. Kann durchaus etwas.

Ich denke aber, dass sich hier auf .NET-Seite sicherlich auch einiges tun wird. Bei einigen Anwendungen stellt sich natürlich die Frage warum ausschließlich J2EE, warum ausschließlich .NET? Ein gute Kombi kann auch Vorteile bringen, siehe folgendes Szenario:

Datenbankserver der unter LInux/Unix läuft, Anwendung soll jedoch auf Windows-Maschinen laufen. Hier können die Vorteile beider Technologien verwendet werden. Auf dem DB-Server eine Java-Applikation die fürs Datenhandling zuständig ist, Anfragen entgegennimmt, die Daten zB in XML-Objekte verpackt und die Windows-Applikation auf der Userseite ... dies wäre durchaus ein denkbares Szenario .. hehe, nein, hab ich hier so im Einsatz *g*

lG,
Nitro


----------



## Christian Fein (5. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von snikkazz _
> *Kleine Hilfe bitte!
> 
> Und zwar möchte ich mich auch mal mit Java befassen , habe soweit auch schon alles mitbekommen, den Teil mit den eBooks etc.
> ...



Java 2 SDK herunterladen:
http://java.sun.com

Du musst %JAVA_HOME%\bin (linux $JAVA_HOME/bin/ )in deine Umgebungsvariable Path aufnehmen.

dann kannst du den javac aufrufen.




> Jup, die Verständigung mit Drittprodukten ist bei Java sicherlich ein Vorteil, da Java ja zB im Domino / Lotus Notes inkludiert ist etc. und es hier einige gute Wrapper-Klassen / Packages / etc. gibt. Kann durchaus etwas.
> 
> Ich denke aber, dass sich hier auf .NET-Seite sicherlich auch einiges tun wird. Bei einigen Anwendungen stellt sich natürlich die Frage warum ausschließlich J2EE, warum ausschließlich .NET? Ein gute Kombi kann auch Vorteile bringen, siehe folgendes Szenario:
> 
> Datenbankserver der unter LInux/Unix läuft, Anwendung soll jedoch auf Windows-Maschinen laufen. Hier können die Vorteile beider Technologien verwendet werden. Auf dem DB-Server eine Java-Applikation die fürs Datenhandling zuständig ist, Anfragen entgegennimmt, die Daten zB in XML-Objekte verpackt und die Windows-Applikation auf der Userseite ... dies wäre durchaus ein denkbares Szenario .. hehe, nein, hab ich hier so im Einsatz *g*



Ja, am besten über SOAP. Denn Java und C# sprechen beide fliessen SOAP, womit du letztendlich von deinem .net Programm eine Methode einer J2EE Applikation aufrufen kannst.


----------



## Norbert Eder (5. April 2004)

Ist ja nicht zwingend dass ich eine Methode von einem J2EE-Produkt aufrufen möchte. Will ich Daten austauschen greif ich da eher zu XML, sprechen auch beide fließend


----------



## Christian Fein (5. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von nitronic _
> *Ist ja nicht zwingend dass ich eine Methode von einem J2EE-Produkt aufrufen möchte. Will ich Daten austauschen greif ich da eher zu XML, sprechen auch beide fließend  *



SOAP wird mit XML gebaut. Nur passiert dies automatisch und leichter, besser konfigurierbar. 

Mit XML Pur:

- Daten in XML umwandeln
- zur verügungstellen
- XML Lesen
- XML Validieren 
- XML in Daten umwandeln

mit SOAP:

- Webservice konfigurieren
- Auf Datenzugreifen (Validierung und umwandlung geschieht durch SOAP Provider)

 solltest du dich mit befassen, ist äusserst einfach und du hast dennoch alle Vorteile von XML Pur, da SOAP letztendlich komplett auf XML basiert. Gerade wenn du Daten richtig validieren willst, da ein Abbrechen der XML Generierung von Server (z.b Absturz) keine Schäden verursachen soll ist recht umfangreich. 
Solche Dinge machen dir SOAP um einiges einfacher.


----------



## Norbert Eder (5. April 2004)

Jup, geb ich zu, ist eine Schwachstelle von mir 

Hast hierzu gute Links? Gibt ja einiges im Netz dazu, aber schon das Verifizieren der Brauchbarkeit macht mich zum Profi 

lG,
Nitro


----------



## Christian Fein (5. April 2004)

C#
http://abstractvb.com/code.asp?A=1006

Java / C++ Apache Axis 
http://ws.apache.org/axis/java/user-guide.html


----------



## Peli_Berlin (6. Mai 2005)

Interessante Unterhaltung 

Hab da mal 2 Fragen zu. Kann man mit den Javaumgebungen auch Webservices schreiben, die automatisch die SOAP-Messages schreiben? Also das ich nur noch die eigentliche Handlung programmieren kann? Weil keine Lust lange mit Envelopes und so zu arbeiten, dafür habe ich schließlich viel Geld für eine Entwicklungsumgebung bezahlt.

2. Gibt es hier irgendwo ein Tutorial, in dem steht ob und wenn ja wie ich ne SOAP-Antwort direkt benutzen kann um ein Dataset zu füllen? Oder geht das wirklich nur mit vorgefertigten Schemata? 

Danke

Peli


----------



## Fabian (6. Mai 2005)

Ich würde heute mit Python anfangen  
Einfach, sauber, sexy ;-))


----------



## Christian Fein (20. Mai 2005)

Peli_Berlin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Interessante Unterhaltung
> 
> Hab da mal 2 Fragen zu. Kann man mit den Javaumgebungen auch Webservices schreiben, die automatisch die SOAP-Messages schreiben? Also das ich nur noch die eigentliche Handlung programmieren kann? Weil keine Lust lange mit Envelopes und so zu arbeiten, dafür habe ich schließlich viel Geld für eine Entwicklungsumgebung bezahlt.
> 
> ...



apache axis

und ja python ist sexy


----------



## chrysler (7. Oktober 2005)

*Re: Welche Sprache für Hilfe Programmierung*

Hallo, miteinander.

Ich habe letztens gelesen, dass es auch möglich ist, Hilfen -wie zum Beispiel die *Windows-Hilfen*- zu *programmieren*.
Leider weiss ich nicht mehr, *welche Sprache* dafür als geeignet schien.

Kann man denn grundsätzlich -ich habe die Beiträge hier zum topic verfolgt- sagen, 
dass es *bestimmte Programmiersprachen für bestimmte Richtungen* gibt?


Zu *Java* habe ich gehört, dass dies oft in HTML eingebunden wird, *weiß* aber auch *nichts genaueres*.
Vielleicht kann mich da jemand aufklären.

Und *sind* diese *Programme*, die man dann zum Beispiel *in Java* schreibt, *standalone*,
also *wie* übliche *.exe Dateien*?


*Welche Funktion* hat denn zum Beispiel *Batch*?


So.. ich denke, dass dies nicht zu komplex gefragt wurde und es euch möglich ist, darauf zu antworten.
Danke.


----------



## twinx (13. Februar 2006)

Christian Fein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das C# / .net Forum hier auf Tutorials.de ist auf meinem Wunsch heraus entstanden, weil es zu der Zeit kaum was gibt.


  Wo steckt denn das C# -Forum


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (13. Februar 2006)

twinx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo steckt denn das C# -Forum


Wir haben seit kurzem einen neue Forenaufteilung 
.net Foren Aufteilung auf Tutorials.de


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (13. Februar 2006)

chrysler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Windows-Hilfen*- zu *programmieren*.
> Leider weiss ich nicht mehr, *welche Sprache* dafür als geeignet schien.


Windows Help FIles sind meistens nur kompilierte HTML Dateien. Als Tool ist zum Beispiel der Microsoft Hekp Workshop geeignet.



			
				chrysler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann man denn grundsätzlich -ich habe die Beiträge hier zum topic verfolgt- sagen,
> dass es *bestimmte Programmiersprachen für bestimmte Richtungen* gibt?


Jein - es gibt verschiedene Sprachen für verschiedene Gebiete, aber es gibt auch mehrere Sprachen für das gleiche Gebiet... Beispiele:
Ein Gebiet - mehrere Sprachen:
Webscripting: PHP, Perl
WebEntwicklung (Enterprise Level): ASP.net, JSP
Windows Anwendungen: Visual C++, C#, VB.net, Java, VB6
usw...

Ein Gebiet - eine Dominierende Sprache:
Webscripting (Client): Javascript
KioskSysteme: Lingo
SAP: Abap



			
				chrysler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zu *Java* habe ich gehört, dass dies oft in HTML eingebunden wird, *weiß* aber auch *nichts genaueres*.
> Vielleicht kann mich da jemand aufklären.


Java wird nicht mehr oft in HTML Seiten eingebunden. Früher waren Java Applets sehr gefragt - diese Nachfrage ging aber in den letzten Jahren extrem zurück... Wenn überhaupt werden damit meistens Chatrooms übers Web dargestellt... Javascript (JS ist was anderes als Java - hat nix miteinader zu tun) hingegen ist auf jedem modernen Browser verfügbar und wird auch gerne mehr oder weniger Sinnvoll genutzt...  



			
				chrysler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und *sind* diese *Programme*, die man dann zum Beispiel *in Java* schreibt, *standalone*,
> also *wie* übliche *.exe Dateien*?


Jein - Java setzt eine Java Virtual Machine auf dem Zielrechner vorraus. Man kann aber mit ein paar tricks Java Programme auch in "normale" Exe Dateien kompilieren



			
				chrysler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Welche Funktion* hat denn zum Beispiel *Batch*?


Grob gesagt: Mit Batch kannst du routine Aufgaben automatisieren. Beispielsweise Ordner anlegen und Files kopieren (alles was man auf der Shell (DOS-Promt) machen kann (und ein bisschen mehr).

bye bye
Andreas


----------



## JohannesR (13. Februar 2006)

C# ist .NET …


----------



## Norbert Eder (14. Februar 2006)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> C# ist .NET …


Nein. .NET besteht aus einem gemeinsamen Framework, welches von unterschiedlichen Sprachen verwendet wird. Eine davon ist C#. Da es für .NET über 100 verfügbare Sprachen (und eben auch Compiler) gibt, ist es fatal zu sagen, dass eine einzige Sprache .NET darstellt.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (14. Februar 2006)

Hallo!



> Nein. .NET besteht aus einem gemeinsamen Framework, welches von unterschiedlichen Sprachen verwendet wird. Eine davon ist C#. Da es für .NET über 100 verfügbare Sprachen (und eben auch Compiler) gibt


Für die Java Plattform existieren auch noch ein paar andere Sprachen, neben der Programmiersprache java:
http://www.robert-tolksdorf.de/vmlanguages.html
*hust*

Gruß Tom


----------



## JohannesR (15. Februar 2006)

Norbert Eder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein. .NET besteht aus einem gemeinsamen Framework, welches von unterschiedlichen Sprachen verwendet wird. Eine davon ist C#. Da es für .NET über 100 verfügbare Sprachen (und eben auch Compiler) gibt, ist es fatal zu sagen, dass eine einzige Sprache .NET darstellt.


Ja, ich meinte auch vor allem, dass das C#-Forum wohl in .NET zu finden ist...


----------



## AKST (15. Februar 2006)

Wofür brauche ich denn 100 .Net Sprachen? Sind das wirklich soviele, unglaublich.
Ich denke, man sollte Sprachen nicht überbewerten, die Laufzeitumgebung, die vorhandenen Frameworks,  die Unterstützung in der Industrie, die Open-Source Community, die Verbreitung, das alles sind sehr wichtige Dinge.

In Java hast du zu jedem "Problem" verschiedene Frameworks und Klassenbibliotheken und viele davon open source und in sehr guter Qualität.

.Net ist Microsoft.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (15. Februar 2006)

AKST hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .Net ist Microsoft.


...und hatte viele Technologien schon viel früher in seinem Framework.
zB das XML-DOM (mind 3 Jahre früher) oder SOAP ;-)

o0 Ich glaub jetzt geht es wieder los. :suspekt:
Ich möcht keinen War, das wollt ich nur mal erwähnt haben.


----------



## dead_warrior1 (5. November 2007)

Zitat: Eine andere Programmiersprache wäre Visualbasic

ich habe mit visualbasic angefangen zu lernen hab es aber aufgegeben da ich selber anfänger bin. 
Ich habe nicht viele tutorials gefunden wo es wirklich erklärt wurde
aber alles im ganzen ist (wenn man gute lehrreiche tutorials findet) eine anfängerfreundliche sprache

dir viel glück beim lernen und geb nicht auf

mfg

dead_warrior1


----------

